# Pogo Problem



## TheClash05 (May 21, 2005)

We recently reformatted our computer, and for some reason, we're having some problems playing Pogo games. I don't play games much, but my Mom paid for a Club Pogo membership so she's quite keen for us to get this to work. 

Whenever we try to run a Pogo game in Internet Explorer, we get a page that comes up as "Java not found or not working correctly". 

I've enabled Java in the Control Panel and in the IE browser settings under "Internet Options". I've made sure that we have the most up to date version by checking for updates. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling a couple of times, and even ran Sun's Java test to make sure that it was installed correctly, checked the Windows Update site, etc. but nothing has helped. 

Pogo's FAQ really doesn't go beyond what I've already tried. I told my mother to just use Pogo in Firefox where it works fine, but she claims that Firefox often freezes or closes the window and she loses her game. 

Maybe other people have been having this problem as well? Or perhaps there is a patch we can download? Just looking for any advice that may be available.
Thanks.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well you probally don't have the latest java. Here is where you get it. http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp Don't click the download now button unless you have a fast connection dsl cable lan ect. If you have a modem just hit the manual download and let it download. It will take a little bit of time if you have a modem. When you install it you should be fine. And did you pay for this club pogo membership online or did you get a card? Because I have been tring to get a club pogo membership card and could not find one. Target stopped carrying them for some reason.


----------



## Papakid (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi TheClash05,

Since you say you've already tried reinstalling Java and tried some other things, I'm assuming you've followed the instructions in these pogo FAQ's:
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...y5zZWFyY2hfbmwmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...=5794&p_li=&p_faqid=9141&p_created=1114534398

If not, I would suggest clearing your Java cache and try reinstalling again. Be sure to uninstall *all* versions of Java first. And you might want to try the manual download that willmon18 has linked you to. Altho I have dialup and not had a problem with the automatic download.

Strange that you are getting this problem after a reformat. Did you actually reformat or just reinstall Windows over the top of the old installation--there's a difference. Either way you need to go to Windows Update and get the OS completely up to date.

I'm thinking you may have MS Java enabled after the reinstall. The Sun Java should have replaced it when you installed that, but try this since you say you have gone into IE to enable Java.

In Internet Options Advanced tab, take the checks out of the boxes under Microsoft VM. I've left the one by JIT compiler checked, and don't seem to have any problem.

Restart IE and reboot after uninstalling reinstalling and let us know if that helps.


----------



## TheClash05 (May 21, 2005)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I don't think my Mom has a card for Club Pogo...we don't have any Target stores here (we live in Canada) and they don't carry Club Pogo Memberships in any other stores so we had to purchase the membership online through PayPal. 

I've tried the Offline Installation several times, but it just tells me that I already have the latest installation installed. I ran through Pogo's FAQ as well and did everything they said, still no luck. Tried clearing the Java Cache several times, uninstalling all components and reinstalling but still - same as before. 

We bought our computer through Dell, and they have a way you can restore your computer back to the state it was in when you first puchased it. It leaves the programs on there that were there at first - but it gets rid of anything else that was on the computer after you received it from Dell. It was the best option without voiding our warranty, if we have anyone else reformat our computer then the warranty is void. 

I tried to uncheck the boxes for Microsoft VM, but for some reason I couldn't find them. I went to Internet Exp. Tools, then to Internet Options, and then to Advanced. I checked all of the categories for the tabs but there was Accessability, Browsing, Underline Links, HTTP 1.1 Settings, Java (Sun) (the box under that is checked), Multimedia, Printing, Searching and Security. I looked through all of the boxes below these categories and none of them mention Microsoft VM. I've also recently installed all of the Windows Updates they listed for my computer, and that didn't seem to help either - actually, it just made all the icons and my taskbar really small. 

Hmm, I'm not sure why I'm having such a problem with this! Thanks for trying to help me out, though.


----------



## Autumnpurrfect (Jun 27, 2006)

*Pogo problems on firefox*

Hi,
It seems me and your mother are both having the exact same probs. I too cannot get java to initiate in Internet Explorer and I too have game freeze in firefox.

Here's a new suggestion, try Opera they have their own java program seperate from sun or microsoft. It doesn't work for me but it might for you. Good luck and if you come up with anything that's solves the mystery please let me know. I am having a real hard time with it too.


----------



## Autumnpurrfect (Jun 27, 2006)

*Work Around Solution to Pogo Prob*

:sayyes: :sayyes: 

okay I think I may have solved my problem with pogo by using a work around method. This may work for you too and your mom may like it. Download from www.Oldversion.com the Opera Browser 8.51 and that will give your mom cleaner and faster gameplay at pogo than she had with internet explorer or with firefox with no java probs whatsoever. 

DO NOT download the latest Opera Browser 9.0 or 10.0 you will get a unhandled exception java error in pogo because the new browser just came out 3 days ago and it has a java bug in pogo games! Good luck and I hope this will solve your problem with pogo.


----------

